# Risks with Glucosamine/Chondritin Supplements?



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi, I currently give both of my dogs (6 year old Irish Terrier, 20 months old collie cross) Yumove Working Dog as a supplement (they are both very active and do agility, so I figured it couldn't do any harm). However, my friend has told me that her vet has advised her against using Glucosamine as a preventative as it can accumulate in the liver and cause problems - has anybody heard this before or knows if that's correct? I don't want to end up doing more harm then good. I've tried to google, but not come up with anything. I will mention it to my vet next time I go, but thought I'd ask the question on here in the meantime....

@Ceiling Kitty , can you maybe advise on this?

TIA


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

tantrumbean said:


> Hi, I currently give both of my dogs (6 year old Irish Terrier, 20 months old collie cross) Yumove Working Dog as a supplement (they are both very active and do agility, so I figured it couldn't do any harm). However, my friend has told me that her vet has advised her against using Glucosamine as a preventative as it can accumulate in the liver and cause problems - has anybody heard this before or knows if that's correct? I don't want to end up doing more harm then good. I've tried to google, but not come up with anything. I will mention it to my vet next time I go, but thought I'd ask the question on here in the meantime....
> 
> @Ceiling Kitty , can you maybe advise on this?
> 
> TIA


Hi lovey,

I've not heard of this occurring, but I'm not certain so I'll have a nosey through the literature and get back to you!

Sounds a bit odd, doesn't it?


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Hi lovey,
> 
> I've not heard of this occurring, but I'm not certain so I'll have a nosey through the literature and get back to you!
> 
> Sounds a bit odd, doesn't it?


Thanks, that would be great! Don't want to accidentally poison the pooches


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I think a few unexplained cases in humans have occurred, however not proven to be linked to Glucosamine and many 1000s of people take it without a reaction whatsoever. 
http://livertox.nih.gov/Glucosamine.htm


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Maybe she's getting confused with cod liver oil?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Why don't you give Lintbells a ring or send them an email to see what they say - details below

http://www.lintbells.com/

"Feel free to take a tour of our website to learn more about us and our products. And if there's something else you'd like to know about any of our products, or if you have a question about your pet's health, please e-mail [email protected] or call us on 01462 416866".

Edited to add - not proof of course but my 3 have all been taking Yumove for 2-3 years now in addition to their NSAID - they have regular blood tests (6 monthly) and they are always fine.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My OH took it for a couple of years after a knee injury and it helped tremendously. He was on the waiting list for a second op which wasn't needed. We are sure Glucosamine paid a big part. 
Out of the blue he started having tummy problems. Stopped the Glucosamine and they went. His knee was fine from then on. We often wondered if it was his body's way of saying he didn't need it anymore.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, I've looked this up - lots of opinion out there but generally it seems that cases of liver damage associated with the use of glucosamine/chondroitin supplements are actually down to other ingredients in the tablets such as dimethyl sulfone and creatine monohydrate.

That said, I found dozens of reports of dogs eating entire bottles of the stuff in one go, who had no ill effects beyond vomiting and diarrhoea - no liver damage - so it didn't seem to me that the veterinary profession in general is worried about this.

We do know that injectable versions can cause bleeding disorders in high doses, but this doesn't happen with oral versions.

I did find one reference to these supplements contributing to liver scarring when used in patients who have liver inflammation for some other reason, but that treating the liver inflammation should eliminate this problem.

It would be interesting to see what Lintbells say if you do speak to them.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Okay, I've looked this up - lots of opinion out there but generally it seems that cases of liver damage associated with the use of glucosamine/chondroitin supplements are actually down to other ingredients in the tablets such as dimethyl sulfone and creatine monohydrate.
> 
> That said, I found dozens of reports of dogs eating entire bottles of the stuff in one go, who had no ill effects beyond vomiting and diarrhoea - no liver damage - so it didn't seem to me that the veterinary profession in general is worried about this.
> 
> ...


Glucosamine/Chondritin is added to many dog foods these days (Arden Grange being one).

I give my older dogs GWF Joint Aid and never had a problem as far as I am aware.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, especially @Ceiling Kitty for looking into it, not been on here for a few days, so only just spotted them. Looks like I will be carrying on feeding it then. I might check with Lintbells, although I suspect the answer will be somewhat biased considering they are selling it....

@SixStar, what's the problem with cod liver oil? Not heard of that one...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Cod Liver Oil contains Vitamins A and D which are fat soluble and too much of either can be extremely harmful in both dogs and humans particularly pregnant ones which is why you will see Fish Body Oil recommended instead of CLO for Omega 3 etc.


----------



## tantrumbean (Aug 23, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> Cod Liver Oil contains Vitamins A and D which are fat soluble and too much of either can be extremely harmful in both dogs and humans particularly pregnant ones which is why you will see Fish Body Oil recommended instead of CLO for Omega 3 etc.


Ah, okay, thanks. Didn't know that - learned something new! I vaguely remember something about having to give extra vitamin E with fish oil, but I might be mixing that up with something else...


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

You should give extra Vitamin E with Fish Oils that is true


----------

